# Early Christmas gift from Hubby <3 (lots of pics)



## MisaMayah (Nov 30, 2007)

I never thought the day would come when my hubby would spend his hard-earned money on the one obsession I have that he disapproves of,lol...
He said he was running out of ideas on what gifts to buy me after 5 years together
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So I gave him my MAC wishlist and here's what he bought me!





Everything (on my Mama's YSL bedsheets from the 1980's lmao...





Sculpt powder in Shadester, Loose Beauty Powder in Sunspill and Rich Coral CCB





Lipsticks: Skew, Jest and Hub Me (my HG l/s) Lustreglass:Wonderstruck and Lipglass: Enchantress

I AM A HAPPY BUNNY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and..I got this LE Urban Decay set with my Boots points card (UK drug store)








The gold glitter liner is AMAZING


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 30, 2007)

gorgeous haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i have the urban decay set my bf bought me it for xmas lol


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Nov 30, 2007)

great haul, enjoy!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 30, 2007)

ahh, that is some great stuff...i'm so jealous of you!!  i wish my hubby would do that for me.  i guarantee he will never buy me any makeup as a present (or purses, for that matter).  he destests my collection, which is sitting in our linen closet because my bathroom is a construction zone.  he gets all worked up everytime he gets in the linen closet...he says my makeup and purse habit will be the reason we divorce, lol!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome haul!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ahh, that is some great stuff...i'm so jealous of you!! i wish my hubby would do that for me. i guarantee he will never buy me any makeup as a present (or purses, for that matter). he destests my collection, which is sitting in our linen closet because my bathroom is a construction zone. he gets all worked up everytime he gets in the linen closet...he says my makeup and purse habit will be the reason we divorce, lol!_

 





 i know what you mean, that's why im still in shock.. I also had a bad habit of buying bags, heels and underwear at one point. He's glad i've cut those out but still wants me to calm down with my make-up,lol.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 30, 2007)

yay it all looks lovely!!! take it you had loads of boots points!!! love the urban decay glitter liner its the best xx


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet. I love when SO's and Hubby's "do it" just because.


----------



## makeba (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice goodies, enjoy them.


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Nov 30, 2007)

oh i love it all! does he have a brother? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------



## frocher (Nov 30, 2007)

How sweet of him, enjoy.


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_addict_erin* 

 
_oh i love it all! does he have a brother? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk_

 
LOL..actually he does!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you everyone! i will defo enjoy them, but he wont let me touch them till Christmas day =(


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_yay it all looks lovely!!! take it you had loads of boots points!!! love the urban decay glitter liner its the best xx_

 

Oh I did, OMG I spend so much in boots on toiletries!! And my my baby niece is also to thank for my points..it's amazing how many nappies they go through!!lol


----------



## nunu (Dec 1, 2007)

wow great haul girl!! i bet you can't wait till xmas!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 1, 2007)

Awww... your hubby is so sweet!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 1, 2007)

thank you ladies =) *mwuah*

Nunu: i am counting the days! he's tryna make me wait till I use up my other make..but that will take years! Plus these are my first ever beauty powders, sculpters and cream colour bases!! aaaaaahhh xD excited


----------



## Nicolah (Dec 1, 2007)

I want that set! And I'm jealous. My hubby tries but doesn't know what to get me from Mac lol.


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 2, 2007)

Great haul (and great hubby for getting you all that great stuff) !!


----------



## peanut (Dec 2, 2007)

Great haul--great hubby!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 2, 2007)

AWWWW!! How sweet! Hooray. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm giving my guy my MAC list too lol hopefully he'll pick some nice stuff.


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you =)


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 4, 2007)

i love ur haul dont u just love boots points card?! haha
i just wana ask: which collection is the sculpt powder from and how is it? AND how do you find the sunspill powder? is it a goldish colour?
ok question time over! thanx!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 4, 2007)

The scuplt powder is from the Nudes & Shapers line which I believe is only in PRO stores and they cost the same as blushers £14. As for the sunspill Im not allowed to open mine till Christmas,lol but I tested it in the store and I remember it being a warm orange-coral colour with lots of shimmer =) It's not gold at all. HTH! =)


----------



## Weasel (Dec 5, 2007)

what a lovely hubby you have!
I notice you're from london, do you go to the pro store in fouberts place, carnaby street? lol because I do too! (?)


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_what a lovely hubby you have!
I notice you're from london, do you go to the pro store in fouberts place, carnaby street? lol because I do too! (?)_

 
Yeah I do, they know me well in there because I used to go every week! Now I only go when the new collections come out. Did you go last thursday?? The whole of carnaby street including MAC was 20% off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Yeah I do, they know me well in there because I used to go every week! Now I only go when the new collections come out. Did you go last thursday?? The whole of carnaby street including MAC was 20% off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
20% off?! i thought mac never does discounts or sales? damn i missed it!


----------



## n_c (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice haul...sunspill is gorgeous.


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah I was shocked to hear about that too. Apparently it was advertised in Grazia magazine. ALL the shops had 20% that night!! I'll let you know if I hear about another one.


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

What great stuff!  You have a great hubby!


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Yeah I was shocked to hear about that too. Apparently it was advertised in Grazia magazine. ALL the shops had 20% that night!! I'll let you know if I hear about another one._

 
my mum ALWAYS buys grazia. its like a tradition every tuesday lol but cant beleive i missed it. im only 20mins from carnaby. man my wallet wouldve thanked me for that!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh no!!lol..you should've seen the queue it went right round the corner, it was so packed inside they had to get staff on the door and there were police checking the shops & streets weren't too rammed!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 8, 2007)

WOW! That is awesome!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 8, 2007)

thank you =)


----------



## fattycat (Dec 8, 2007)

Lucky girl !! I'm green wit envy ... Nice hauls


----------



## hepcat (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Yeah I do, they know me well in there because I used to go every week! Now I only go when the new collections come out. Did you go last thursday?? The whole of carnaby street including MAC was 20% off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 !!!!!! I wish we had that over here in California!  

The closest encounter I had to a discount off luxury makeup was some employee appreciation day sale thingamajig (idk what to call it) when I worked seasonal at Macy's last year.

BTW, your hubby is so sweet for getting you all that makeup.  Love it when the guys encourage our girly rituals like that.  Reminds me of when my SO went makeup shopping with me and ironed my hair the next day.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice. A generous hubby is good to have. 

I just got my early Christmas gift today. My first Coach bag!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_20% off?! i thought mac never does discounts or sales? damn i missed it!_

 
yeh they do! before up at newcastle they had 10% off and i was like


----------



## Weasel (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Yeah I do, they know me well in there because I used to go every week! Now I only go when the new collections come out. Did you go last thursday?? The whole of carnaby street including MAC was 20% off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

no i wasn't there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was soooo pissed off that i didn't hear about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i did get a piggie from selfridges that was 10% off tho! w00t!

though I hate the selfridges counter lol


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 10, 2007)

I hate selfridges MAC too, they're so rude and just rush you, even when it's not busy =( there's one american blonde girl that works there, she's the friendliest i've come across so far!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 10, 2007)

What a nice hubby you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My man excelerated my addiction when he bought me the MAC traincase for Christmas last year. He says he regrets it now because I blow all my extra $$ on MAC (I've totally ran out of room in the train case though). I doubt he'll ever buy me MAC anything again, lol.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 10, 2007)

ooh nice stuff enjoy


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

awesome stuff!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_What a nice hubby you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My man excelerated my addiction when he bought me the MAC traincase for Christmas last year. He says he regrets it now because I blow all my extra $$ on MAC (I've totally ran out of room in the train case though). I doubt he'll ever buy me MAC anything again, lol._

 
Thanks everyone =)

LOL..I just read the Mac collab with Fafi & rang him up straight away cos he knows I love her work. He was like "oh no..thats more money out the window" haha...im so excited bout this collection! He knows i'll be spending mega money on this one


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 11, 2007)

Stunning haul!!  I am so jealous!!  The shape/scultping (I always mix the two up) are pretty awesome!  ENJOY!!


----------

